# My SR plans: 2012



## frank9755 (4 Mar 2012)

I've got round to doing a bit of planning so I thought I'd post what I am intending to do by way of my 2012 SR.

200: Denmead, 17 March
300: The Dean, 24 March
400: Severn Across, 12 May
600: Kernow & South West, 26/7 May

The first two are definites. I've wavered over my 4 and 600s. Last year I did the Buckingham Blinder (400) and Bryan Chapman (600) and they are both possibilities, but it's nice to do something different. The Pendle 600 also sounds extremely fab (especially as I come from northern England and the route links many places that I know) but the date isn't so good and, tbh, it's a bit hilly, for me. 

I'm not doing Mille Alba (due to cloverleaf allergy) so this year's main objective is the 24-hour TT (21/2 July).


----------



## LouiseL (4 Mar 2012)

My main objective this year is to try and get a bit better on hills.
To this end I've entered Brevet Cymru(400) and Bryan Chapman (600). The objective is just to get round them. I _know_ that I won't be within the time limit for the BCM but want to do the ride anyway, despite feeling sick just thinking about it! I'm not aiming for an SR this year as I would have picked easier options! I've also entered Mille Alba. I'm expecting lumps aplenty and foul weather on that one, so I'm just going to ride it and see what happens.

Severn Across is a lovely ride. I was gutted it was the week before BCM which ruled it out for me this year.

K & SW _and_ a 24 hour TT! My idea of bike hell! Best of luck to you.


----------



## frank9755 (5 Mar 2012)

You have a fine objective and one I wouldn't mind achieving myself! 

The long welsh and scottish rides are great. I'd like to have a go at the Elenydd but I have a clash (excuse) this year.

Re Bryan Chapman, i think most people do get round in time because the second day is a fairly reasonable, if slightly overdistance, 200. So as long as you set off in the morning, which you will do because it's daylight, you are likely to make it. It's only if you take a bit more than 24 hours for the first day (which is a short 400) that you are against the clock. I expect you'll get round in time!

Re Mille Alba, Graeme arranged perfect weather for his glorious 600 last year. Maybe he will again!


----------



## Alberto (5 Mar 2012)

My first SR, if I ever make it, will be:

- Up the Uts 200
- Dean 300 (with a plan B, Green & Yellow Fields)
- National 400
- 600 still to be decided. Cannot do any of the May/June ones, so it will have to be either the East & West Coasts or the Denmead Series... Any advice?

Still very new to all this, so don't really contemplate doing long rides as perms or DIY just yet.


----------



## frank9755 (5 Mar 2012)

I will see you in the car park at Oxford in a few weeks' time for the Dean. 

I'm also considering doing the Green & Yellow Fields. The the midnight start is fun, makes logistics a lot easier and also I know Tomsk, the organiser, from PBP. I've done a couple of his events before and they've been very good, with excellent weather! 

I've not done E&W or Denmead (although I researched Denmead on YACF and it had a good write-up). And, while I've done long rides, I've never felt the need to add admin to make them into DIYs / Perms, so no experience of that, either.


----------



## Alberto (6 Mar 2012)

Yep, will see you there. Looking fwd to the Dean, have heard many good things about it!

The Green & Yellow Fields also sounds fantastic, and the National 400 seems like a good 400 for newbies. Will decided whether I will do E&W or Denmead nearer the time. Will look for that thread on yacf...thanks!


----------



## PpPete (7 Mar 2012)

The Dean is also on my SR plan.
Did the Poor Student as my 200, and entered the BCM.
Am thinking of the National as the preferred choice for a 400, but it's quite a distance to travel, so it may be Vorspring's Avalon intead although I do have a "conflict" on that date.


----------



## Ian H (7 Mar 2012)

It's a few years since I last rode the K&SW. For some reason I always seem to be busy that weekend.


----------



## frank9755 (8 Mar 2012)

Ian H said:


> It's a few years since I last rode the K&SW. For some reason I always seem to be busy that weekend.


 
 I wonder why that is!


----------



## mcshroom (8 Mar 2012)

Damn I've started to think about this too.

I'm already doing the Nippy Sweetie 200 (31/3) and the Snow Roads for 300 (2/6), Now I'm considering Llanfair P 400(26/5) and the Cambrian 600 (14/7).

When I think that the furthest I've ever ridden is 217km, I think 'ambitious' is probably the right description


----------



## LouiseL (8 Mar 2012)

mcshroom said:


> When I think that the furthest I've ever ridden is 217km, I think 'ambitious' is probably the right description


 
You'll be fine. I'd only ever ridden a couple of 200ks (2 years earlier) before last year. If_ I_ can do it you should have no problem.



Larry145 said:


> I'm just going to ride it and see what happens.


 
This sums up my attitude perfectly.


----------



## frank9755 (8 Mar 2012)

mcshroom said:


> Damn I've started to think about this too.
> 
> I'm already doing the Nippy Sweetie 200 (31/3) and the Snow Roads for 300 (2/6), Now I'm considering Llanfair P 400(26/5) and the Cambrian 600 (14/7).
> 
> When I think that the furthest I've ever ridden is 217km, I think 'ambitious' is probably the right description


 
It looks like you need to update your signature, Marcus - a couple more distances need to be crossed off!
FWIW the hardest barrier for me was doing my first 200 (in summer 2010); all the later steps up in distance seemed to be less daunting. Looks like you have some great rides lined up.


----------



## mcshroom (8 Mar 2012)

I found 200 quite a barrier, it took two goes to crack it last year (out of time on the first ploughing up and over Hartside pass into a strong headwind). My major worry about the longer distances though is more about being fast enough to allow some sleep. I get full value out of the 200s I ride usually so building up a time bank for sleep on a longer ride might take a bit of doing (and losing a decent amount of weight )


----------



## zigzag (8 Mar 2012)

so far i've done poor student (200)and have entered the dean (300), easter arrow to york(400, got two spare places in a team starting from london bridge on the 6th april - anyone?), bryan chapman (600) and mille alba (1000). my biggest worry however is my broken elbow which did not heal properly and gives me severe pain after few hours in a saddle. hopefully i'll get it sorted later in the year.


----------



## frank9755 (8 Mar 2012)

zigzag said:


> so far i've done poor student (200)and have entered the dean (300), easter arrow to york(400, got two spare places in a team starting from london bridge on the 6th april - anyone?), bryan chapman (600) and mille alba (1000). my biggest worry however is my broken elbow which did not heal properly and gives me severe pain after few hours in a saddle. hopefully i'll get it sorted later in the year.


 
Ohh, nasty...

I've never quite managed to work out what exactly Easter Arrows involves. Will probably be away but otherwise would have liked to take one of the places.

Look forward to catching up at the Peartree car park again!


----------



## frank9755 (8 Mar 2012)

mcshroom said:


> I found 200 quite a barrier, it took two goes to crack it last year (out of time on the first ploughing up and over Hartside pass into a strong headwind). My major worry about the longer distances though is more about being fast enough to allow some sleep. I get full value out of the 200s I ride usually so building up a time bank for sleep on a longer ride might take a bit of doing (and losing a decent amount of weight )


 
The terrain you are riding in is easily a couple of hours slower than a SE 200km, which obviously will have nothing like Hartside, so there's no shame in that!


----------



## fungus (9 Mar 2012)

mcshroom said:


> Damn I've started to think about this too.
> 
> I'm already doing the Nippy Sweetie 200 (31/3) and the Snow Roads for 300 (2/6), Now I'm considering Llanfair P 400(26/5) and the Cambrian 600 (14/7).
> 
> When I think that the furthest I've ever ridden is 217km, I think 'ambitious' is probably the right description


 
The Llanfair is a nice ride, there's a few lumps but nothing too bad. If you get round the snow roads I'd imagine it'll be a doddle.

I'm in again on this one


----------



## DooBlood (11 Mar 2012)

Hi Forum folk, my SR series looks like this:

200 7 April Sam Weller's April Foolery
400 5 May Brevet Cymru
600 28 July The 3 coasts
300 11 Aug A rough diamond

I chose the 200 because Black Sheep events have always (with 1 exception) been good, and this is an event I have not ridden before. I cycled the Brevet Cymru last year and it was great, however, I got lost and added 30k to my distance and missed the Llanfair... sign that I wanted to photograph. Cycled the BCM last year and figured this year I would tackle something easier - love riding by the coast, so the 3 coasts seems a winner. My 300 is another Black Sheep event that I have not ridden and the organiser said it was his best 300 so I'll give it a go and see what I think. Completed the Dean last year, and like the BCM this was quite tough.


----------



## Ian H (11 Mar 2012)

Oh well. I've entered my first event of the year - the Dean, from Oxford. I'm morally obliged to ride the National 400. It's a little early to worry about the others just yet. I am contemplating attempting to obtain six points without riding an actual 600 event.


----------



## stevevw (15 Mar 2012)

I am sort of thinking of a SR this year as well as a RRtY
So far:
Jan - Poor Student 200 - Done
Feb - Kennet Valley 200 - Done
Mar - Start of Summertime 210 - Entered
Apr - Green & Yellow 300 - Entered
May - Severn Across now full so Probably a 200 ECCA or Edmund\'s?
June - National 400? But should be doing the first two days of the Fridays Tour which I may be able to use the ride home from York as a DIY 300 - 400

Not thought of a 600 yet, to be honest the thought of a 300 is bad enough. When I got to 150km on the Kennet it suddenly hit me that if I was doing a 300 I would only be half way, which worried me for a while until I had the last hilly 50km to worry about more


----------



## frank9755 (15 Mar 2012)

Ok, looks like Im not doing the severn across then if its full. And prob have to dns Denmead this weekend. 
Am going to do the green & yellow fields though. 

My technique, Steve, has generally been to not think about distance done and distance to go as i find it both spoils my enjoyment of the ride and gives me those sort of things to worry about.


----------



## 2old2care (15 Mar 2012)

Just wondering what's an SR???


----------



## PpPete (15 Mar 2012)

Audax super randonneur series.
A 200km, a 300, a 400, and a 600 in a year

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (15 Mar 2012)

I'm aiming for an SR this year, as part of my training for the LEL.

I started the 600km training plan in Simon Doughty's book a couple of weeks before Christmas, which means I'll be doing a 600 at the end of August.

My choice of events is restricted because I don't drive and since I was laid-off, work has been thin on the ground so little money for train fares.

So far this is what I've got pencilled in:
200km - Witham Westerley; ECCA Festival 200; Edmund's Folk Go Paddling; Castles & The Coast (clashes with the Dunwich Dynamo).
300km - Hereward The Wake.
400km - Audax UK National 400.
600km - ?

I won't necessarily ride all the 200s, but they coincide with when I'm scheduled to ride those distances anyway, so if funds allow I might as well do them: being easier to cover distance in company than solo.

The 600 will be a problem unless I can condense my program, as there are no events that late in the year. A DIY or a permanent is a possibility, but I really don't fancy riding that distance on my own at this stage.

What are the experienced Audaxers thoughts?


----------



## Tynan (23 Mar 2012)

ludicrouly I already have a 100km and 200km stamped and in the bag plus another 200km inc ride to and from done, a 300km this weekend including to and from and a 400km arrows in two weeks time

so just an official 300km and and I imagine the tricksy 600km to go, and it's only March

(yes, I know I haven;t actually ridden the 300km and 400km yet )


----------



## mcshroom (23 Mar 2012)

That's good going Tynan. I start with my first 200 of the year on Saturday week and due to illness I'm way behind where I wanted to be mileage wise.


----------



## Tynan (23 Mar 2012)

isn't it, and me a humble commuter, it's my mid life crisis year

that Hereford the Wake 300 loked well handy for me until I saw the 9pm start, what's that all about? Better to start in dark and finish in daylight I suppose but surely at that time of the year the day is long enough to fit a 300 in?


----------



## mcshroom (23 Mar 2012)

I'm tempted by the Green & Yellow fields as it starts at 0:01am, so all the night bits are done first (after a group trip to the curry house too ). Unfortunately it's a long way away from me


----------



## Tynan (23 Mar 2012)

green and yellow is rather handy for me

night riding isn't at the top of my favourite things to do, spec not when I'm tired


----------



## frank9755 (25 Mar 2012)

Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> I'm aiming for an SR this year, as part of my training for the LEL.
> 
> I started the 600km training plan in Simon Doughty's book a couple of weeks before Christmas, which means I'll be doing a 600 at the end of August.
> 
> ...


 
Simon Doughty's book is very good. I followed his guidance to get ready for PBP last year. 

I wouldn't recommend doing your first 600 as a solo event - far easier to have some company and some back-up if things don't work out to plan. 

It's not absolutely essential to do a 600 this year if it is not easy to make it fit in. If you get round your 400 you have done the hard bit of a 600 so that would be a decent enough aim for this year. 

I did the Hereward last year. The evening start makes the logistics really easy - you don't need hotels or early morning starts if you ride through the night! (also, it was good preparation for PBP as that was also an evening start). I wish more events started in the evening. 

Good luck!


----------



## Ian H (25 Mar 2012)

First event of the season - the Dean 300. I got round surprisingly quickly considering my lack of riding since last August.


----------



## mcshroom (1 Apr 2012)

First event completed - Nippy Sweetie (with nippy head wind all the way round) with 4 mins to spare. I think I'm going to need a flatter 300 if I'm going to get round in time. Thinking about the Wiggy 300.


----------



## Noodley (1 Apr 2012)

mcshroom said:


> First event completed - Nippy Sweetie (with nippy head wind all the way round) with 4 mins to spare.


 
I didnae realise who you were til you had left the Comrie control, and eck told me your name...you timed the event well, I'll forgive you being 4 minutes early this time


----------



## mcshroom (2 Apr 2012)

It was nice to meet you. Sorry I was probably not making a lot of sense, it takes me a while to readjust at controls.

Unfortunately the two brothers who arrived at Comrie as I was setting off finished a few minutes out of time, so I suppose I kept Lanterne Rouge pace pretty well.


----------



## frank9755 (28 May 2012)

frank9755 said:


> I've got round to doing a bit of planning so I thought I'd post what I am intending to do by way of my 2012 SR.
> 
> 200: Denmead, 17 March
> 300: The Dean, 24 March
> ...


 
Pleased to say that I've now completed the list above - apart from the Denmead 200 which I couldn't make for some reason which I can't now remember. But I have done other 200s, so can now tick off my SR. 

I had decent weather on all of these. The Dean went very well and I was almost an hour quicker than last year. The Severn Across, for some reason, was far harder for me, and I was much slower than the Dean, considering they are very similar routes. And I am still hung over from the K&SW: probably the hardest ride I've done and I'll need some time to collect my thoughts.

Next challenge is the 24hour TT. Having got the long and hilly stuff out of the way, I'll be seeking out some faster and flatter rides over the next few weeks, starting with the Flitchbikes 200 this coming Saturday (assuming I get over the K&SW by then)


----------



## Ian H (28 May 2012)

frank9755 said:


> ... And I am still hung over from the K&SW...


So am I, and I didn't even ride it.
Well done!


----------



## Baggy (29 May 2012)

frank9755 said:


> And I am still hung over from the K&SW: probably the hardest ride I've done and I'll need some time to collect my thoughts.


Chapeau frank! I was at the arrivee on Sunday rustling up well-deserved teas and cheese on toast, so hello again. Thought you looked vaguely familiar - must be from your avatar! 

Chuffy has still not recovered even though he cut the ride short...


----------



## Noodley (29 May 2012)

Baggy said:


> Thought you looked *vaguely familiar - must be from your avatar!*


 
Surely you'd have remembered if you served cheese on toast to a headless torso?


----------



## Baggy (29 May 2012)

Noodley said:


> Surely you'd have remembered if you served cheese on toast to a headless torso?


You should have seen the state of some of the finishers...


----------



## PpPete (29 May 2012)

Baggy said:


> You should have seen the state of some of the finishers...




Glad I opted for the Bryan Chapman instead of the K&SW. Only the 400 to go now, have entered the National as I don't know that part of the country at all.


----------



## fungus (31 May 2012)

Scilly Suffolk said:


> 600km - ?
> 
> The 600 will be a problem unless I can condense my program, as there are no events that late in the year. A DIY or a permanent is a possibility, but I really don't fancy riding that distance on my own at this stage.
> 
> What are the experienced Audaxers thoughts?


 
If you are looking for a 600k later in the year there is the Denmead: http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/12-665/

Otherwise Steve Abrahams & Rich Forrest organise a DIY 600 every year around September time the sole purpose being to help people achieve an SR series 
Have a look on yacf though as I dont think they put it on here.


----------



## fungus (31 May 2012)

So far I've done:

Several 200's
Easter Arrow 400k
Bryan Chapman 600K

I've got the Moors & Wolds 400 9/06/12 & if I finish it that will be my 3rd SR on the bounce 
Also down for the Mille Alba at the end of June too.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (31 May 2012)

Thanks for that Fungus; a;though my plans have taken a hit as I left it too late to enter my planned 400km...


----------



## Ian H (31 May 2012)

There's still this, which I can recommend.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (31 May 2012)

Ian H said:


> There's still this, which I can recommend.


That does look like a fantastic ride, but Taunton is a long way from Suffolk by train, especially as I don't have regular work.


----------



## fungus (11 Jun 2012)

Good news: I completed the Moors & Wolds 400k on Saturday/Sunday so subject to validation that is my SR for 2012 done


----------



## PpPete (18 Jun 2012)

With the National 400 at the weekend, Mrs PpP and I have completed our first SR.... and halfway through our RRTY.


----------



## martint235 (18 Jun 2012)

I was hoping to do an SR this year as preparation for LEL. However injuries to me and to a cycling buddy have meant that so far I have done the sum total of 0 Audax. Not good.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (18 Jun 2012)

martint235 said:


> I was hoping to do an SR this year as preparation for LEL. However injuries to me and to a cycling buddy have meant that so far I have done the sum total of 0 Audax. Not good.


Same plans, same result: lack of work rather than injuries in my case, so I've still done the planned miles, just not in events.

However, it's the Dunwich Dynamo soon and all I need for that is a £8 train ticket, which I have!


----------



## martint235 (18 Jun 2012)

Scilly Suffolk said:


> Same plans, same result: lack of work rather than injuries in my case, so I've still done the planned miles, just not in events.
> 
> However, it's the Dunwich Dynamo soon and all I need for that is a £8 train ticket, which I have!


 I'm still toying with the idea of the FNRttC to Southend and back on the Friday and then Dunwich and back. My feeling is that if I can manage that I'm a long way through my prep for LEL.


----------



## fungus (18 Jun 2012)

martint235 said:


> I'm still toying with the idea of the FNRttC to Southend and back on the Friday and then Dunwich and back. My feeling is that if I can manage that I'm a long way through my prep for LEL.


 
LEL is a long way away yet. If you can get on the RRTY train & keep that up over winter & build up from there to an SR & then LEL you will be fine


----------



## martint235 (18 Jun 2012)

fungus said:


> LEL is a long way away yet. If you can get on the RRTY train & keep that up over winter & build up from there to an SR & then LEL you will be fine


 I think part of my problem is that I keep telling myself that LEL is over a year away!!!

I'm fairly confident I can do it, my one day distances are fine as is my night riding. However the one thing not tried and tested is back to back days.


----------



## Ian H (18 Jun 2012)

If you have difficulty getting to a calendar event there is the option of riding a DIY perm, or there might be a local permanent route. More info here: http://www.aukweb.net/perms/ and in the DIY section below it.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (18 Jun 2012)

Ian H said:


> If you have difficulty getting to a calendar event there is the option of riding a DIY perm, or there might be a local permanent route. More info here: http://www.aukweb.net/perms/ and in the DIY section below it.


I'd thought of that, but riding 400km and over on my own sounds like a tall order; however I might do just a 200km so I can call myself a "randonneur"!

By the way: "RRTY"?


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (18 Jun 2012)

martint235 said:


> I'm still toying with the idea of the FNRttC to Southend and back on the Friday and then Dunwich and back. My feeling is that if I can manage that I'm a long way through my prep for LEL.


I had thought of doing Castles and the Coast which is the same day as DD, but as I am tied to trains for getting about, I decided it was too much faff in the end.


----------



## 4F (18 Jun 2012)

Scilly Suffolk said:


> I had thought of doing Castles and the Coast which is the same day as DD, but as I am tied to trains for getting about, I decided it was too much faff in the end.


 
Wuss  , just get up earlier and cycle quicker. The train is not till 16:09


----------



## PpPete (18 Jun 2012)

Scilly Suffolk said:


> I'd thought of that, but riding 400km and over on my own sounds like a tall order; however I might do just a 200km so I can call myself a "randonneur"!
> 
> By the way: "RRTY"?


 
*R*andonnée*R*ound*T*he*Y*ear.
In AUK-speak this means a ride of at least 200km in each of successive 12 months (doesnt have to be calendar year or audax season - any successive 12 months counts). Miss a month - and you are back to zero.
Some find it a harder challenge than an SR.....
As fungus suggests, regular winter 200s should give you some of the mental toughness needed - that is what I'm hoping anyway.


----------

